# Wanted: Outback 280Rs



## Mike.williams76

We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL. 

Mike Williams
2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
2005 250RSS


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You can use this Craigslist tool to search exactly how far you want to travel. Works great...

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Tourdfox

Mike.williams76 said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


 Sent you a PM


----------



## Mike.williams76

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can use this Craigslist tool to search exactly how far you want to travel. Works great...
> 
> http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Jooleus

Mike.williams76 said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


----------



## Jooleus

Mike.williams76 said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


Mike,

I have a 2012 280RS for sale. Bought it new in 2013 in North Carolina. If you are still looking for one, I would be happy to speak with you about it. It has about 3,500 towing miles on it and A ton of upgrades - all LED interior lighting, water filtration system, Progressive Industries EMS, MORryde suspension upgrade, Trojan deep cycle battery (brand new), Fan-Tastic fans in vents, Maxxair vent covers, Jack HD antenna, upgraded folding door to front room/garage, and a bunch more. Comes with a Carefree Breezeway screen room for under the awning and the cover. Also including numerous camping accessories if desired. I am in the Air Force and am moving out of the country, so need to sell. The trailer is in exceptional condition and I have maintained it meticulously. It has always been stored covered. No pets, non-smokers.

Asking $24,500, but am negotiable of course.

I am also in the east unfortunately, in Alabama.

Jay


----------



## Outback R

Jooleus said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


Mike,

I have a 2012 280RS for sale. Bought it new in 2013 in North Carolina. If you are still looking for one, I would be happy to speak with you about it. It has about 3,500 towing miles on it and A ton of upgrades - all LED interior lighting, water filtration system, Progressive Industries EMS, MORryde suspension upgrade, Trojan deep cycle battery (brand new), Fan-Tastic fans in vents, Maxxair vent covers, Jack HD antenna, upgraded folding door to front room/garage, and a bunch more. Comes with a Carefree Breezeway screen room for under the awning and the cover. Also including numerous camping accessories if desired. I am in the Air Force and am moving out of the country, so need to sell. The trailer is in exceptional condition and I have maintained it meticulously. It has always been stored covered. No pets, non-smokers.

Asking $24,500, but am negotiable of course.

I am also in the east unfortunately, in Alabama.

Jay
[/quote]

Jay,

We are also looking for an Outback 280 RS. I am new to this forum so please contact me if yours is still for sale.

Thanks,
Gert


----------



## Tourdfox

Outback R said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


Mike,

I have a 2012 280RS for sale. Bought it new in 2013 in North Carolina. If you are still looking for one, I would be happy to speak with you about it. It has about 3,500 towing miles on it and A ton of upgrades - all LED interior lighting, water filtration system, Progressive Industries EMS, MORryde suspension upgrade, Trojan deep cycle battery (brand new), Fan-Tastic fans in vents, Maxxair vent covers, Jack HD antenna, upgraded folding door to front room/garage, and a bunch more. Comes with a Carefree Breezeway screen room for under the awning and the cover. Also including numerous camping accessories if desired. I am in the Air Force and am moving out of the country, so need to sell. The trailer is in exceptional condition and I have maintained it meticulously. It has always been stored covered. No pets, non-smokers.

Asking $24,500, but am negotiable of course.

I am also in the east unfortunately, in Alabama.

Jay
[/quote]

Jay,

We are also looking for an Outback 280 RS. I am new to this forum so please contact me if yours is still for sale.

Thanks,
Gert
[/quote]

Hi Gert
Our 280 is still for sale. I know you don't need or want all the extra's the unit has. Lots can be removed including the 4 battery set up.The unit is clean as new.Give us an offer. We may be looking at a 310 TB in Alberta.The 280 will be back in the Okanagan on the 31 st of August or can be seen Near Fox Creek AB until then.


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> We currently have a 25RSS and want to upgrade to a 280RS. We think we want a 2012 or 2013 model year but might consider other years. Let me know if you know someone with one for sale! Preferably one owner, never lived or smoked in, no pets, kept under cover and somewhere in the northwest. I might be too picky though.  Every one Ive found so far is in the eastern half of the country. I don't mind a road trip, but would prefer to not drive to FL.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, Max Tow
> 2005 250RSS


Mike,

I have a 2012 280RS for sale. Bought it new in 2013 in North Carolina. If you are still looking for one, I would be happy to speak with you about it. It has about 3,500 towing miles on it and A ton of upgrades - all LED interior lighting, water filtration system, Progressive Industries EMS, MORryde suspension upgrade, Trojan deep cycle battery (brand new), Fan-Tastic fans in vents, Maxxair vent covers, Jack HD antenna, upgraded folding door to front room/garage, and a bunch more. Comes with a Carefree Breezeway screen room for under the awning and the cover. Also including numerous camping accessories if desired. I am in the Air Force and am moving out of the country, so need to sell. The trailer is in exceptional condition and I have maintained it meticulously. It has always been stored covered. No pets, non-smokers.

Asking $24,500, but am negotiable of course.

I am also in the east unfortunately, in Alabama.

Jay
[/quote]

Jay,

We are also looking for an Outback 280 RS. I am new to this forum so please contact me if yours is still for sale.

Thanks,
Gert
[/quote]

Hi Gert
Our 280 is still for sale. I know you don't need or want all the extra's the unit has. Lots can be removed including the 4 battery set up.The unit is clean as new.Give us an offer. We may be looking at a 310 TB in Alberta.The 280 will be back in the Okanagan on the 31 st of August or can be seen Near Fox Creek AB until then.

Unit still Near Fox CK.Will now be back in the Okanagan around 26 of Sept Hopefully get through Jasper without hitting snow.
[/quote]


----------



## A6FTBLONDE

We are looking for a KEYSTONE OUTBACK 280RS, with the front double bed configuration (not the bunks).

We are in Sparks, NV (outside of Reno) and found a 2011 located in Bend, OR and put a deposit on it, only to find that another sales person at the dealership had sold it in a "deal package" but had failed to "put it on the board".... so today learned that the trailer is being sold. We are so disappointed but we are starting our search over.

We hoped to find one north or to the east of us (WA,OR,AZ,CO,IA,MT, etc....) but not all the way out to the east coast.

Thanks,

Janice

775-842-6020

or

Earl

775-842-6030


----------



## Jooleus

Anyone still looking for a 280RS? Still selling our 2012.


----------

